# تفاصيل مهمه لمهندسى التصميم والتنفيذ



## أسامه نواره (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ادعوالاخوه المهندسيين الى تجميع كل التفاصيل الانشائيه المهمه لمهندس التصميم ومهندس التنفيذ من أى رابط اخر من هذا المنتدى الموقر أو أى مرجع هندسى فى هذا الرابط على أن تكون لغة الحوار هى الرسم الهندسى ويمكن التعليق عليها للوصول الى الحلول المثلى كما يكون ذلك مرجع للاخوه الزملاء


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*




*​ 
هذه التفصيله وردت من الاخت المهندسه/ اقرأ وارتقى عن عمل فرق منسوب فى اللبشه المسلحه فى احد ردودها لسؤال أحد الزملاء المهندسين ​


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 ديسمبر 2010)

وهذه تفاصيل لحديد البلاطه اللاكمريه وخصوصا فى الاجناب والاطراف على حسب الكود المصرى






رسومات للحديد العلوى فى البلاطه اللاكمريه عند الاركان بدون رسومات تفصيليه تسبب مشاكل كبيره لمهندس التنفيذ


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (1 ديسمبر 2010)

دا نموذج لفرانديل (كليه الزراعه ) جامعه كفر الشيخ


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (1 ديسمبر 2010)

http://constructiondetails.us.cype.com/FIL.html


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 ديسمبر 2010)

وهذه تفصيله للبلاطه اللاكمريه مع الكمره الساقطه 
من أهم اسباب عمل الكمره ال( marginal beam) من ناحية التصميم هو اللجوء اليها وعملها لكى أقلل سهم الهبوط وكذلك من مشاكل التنفيذ فى عدم عمل طول الرباط 
ولابد أن يمتد حديد الشبكه العلوى والحديد الاضافى العلوى للبلاطه اللاكمريه داخل هذه الكمره انظر الصوره


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 ديسمبر 2010)

وهذه تقصيله لهبوط الحمام فى البلاطه اللاكمريه


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 ديسمبر 2010)

وهذه تقصيله أخرى لهبوط الحمام فى البلاطه اللاكمريه فى احدى مشاركات المهندسه/ اقرا وارتقى


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 ديسمبر 2010)

وهذه تفصيله لل(Drop panel) للبلاطه اللاكمريه عندما يتم عملها مقلوبه لاعلى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (5 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا استاذنا الفاضل م اسامة علي الموضوع المفيد 

لي استفسار حول نقطة تفصيلة في التنفيذ تثير تساؤلي و انا اضع التسليح علي اللوحات كيف سيتصرف بها مهندس التنفيذ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حيث يكون الأضافي العلوي نصف طوله في المنسوب العالي و النصف الأخر بعد التهبيط
اليكم الصور


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (5 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الأخت المهندسه ( اقرأ وارتقي )
أولا يجب (يفضل ) الابتعاد بسقوط البلاطه عن منطقه العمود بمسافه علي الاقل تساوي سمك البلاطه الفلات مقسوم علي 2 حتي يكون البانش في حدود الساف لو لم يكن هناك كمر ساقط علي العمود 
في اي اتجاه منهما 
ايضا الحديد العلوي الاضافي المار بمنطقه السقوط يشبه حديد الشبكه العلويه الثابته وترسم كما بالصوره 
وننتظر مشاركه مهندسينا الافاضل لتوضيح الصوره أكثر


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (6 ديسمبر 2010)

eng_m7mdgmal قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الأخت المهندسه ( اقرأ وارتقي )
> أولا يجب (يفضل ) الابتعاد بسقوط البلاطه عن منطقه العمود بمسافه علي الاقل تساوي سمك البلاطه الفلات مقسوم علي 2 حتي يكون البانش في حدود الساف لو لم يكن هناك كمر ساقط علي العمود
> في اي اتجاه منهما
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا
طبعا تعرف حضرتك ان المعماري شغال بما يريح المالك من شكل للمنشأ و تقسيماته الداخليه و علينا كأنشائيين التصميم علي ما هو عليه وقد اثرت فيما قبل سؤالا عن مكان الفتحات و خاصة للسلالم الداخليه في الدوبلكس
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t193006.html
و انتظر معك راي الأساتذة الأفاضل في تلك التفصيلة و ايضا عن اماكن فتحات الدوبلكس للسلالم الداخلية


----------



## تامر شهير (7 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## تامر شهير (7 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## أسامه نواره (7 ديسمبر 2010)

وهذه تفصيله لطول أشاير العمود فى القاعده المسلحه حيث فى كتير من الاحيان يتم عمل رجل الاشاره من 15 الى 20 سم وهذا خطأ فى التنفيذ فان طول الاشاره المدفون فى القاعده بما فيها رجل الاشاره لايقل عن 65 مره قطر السيخ


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 ديسمبر 2010)

ومن الخطأ عمل شوك البلاطه اللاكمريه الكابوليه (Cnatilever Flat Slab)حيث لامعنى لها فى وجود الحديد السفلى للبلاطه فيكفى عمل الحديد العلوى فقط


----------



## أحمد مراسم (7 ديسمبر 2010)

> ومن الخطأ عمل شوك البلاطه اللاكمريه الكابوليه (cnatilever flat slab)حيث لامعنى لها فى وجود الحديد السفلى للبلاطه فيكفى عمل الحديد العلوى فقط


 
أسف انا مش فاهم ده؟؟ لو ممكن توضيح؟؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ أحمد مراسم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 


> أسف انا مش فاهم ده؟؟ لو ممكن توضيح؟؟


عند وجود بلكونه فى سقف بلاطه لاكمريه (Flat slab) وعند التصميم فان بعض المصميين الانشائيين يقوموا بعمل الحديد الاضافى العلوى فى البلكونه وكذلك حديد الشبكه العلوى على شكل شوكه ولكن هذا غير مطلوب لان الحديد السفلى يقوم بذلك فلا داعى لعمل الشوك مثل البلاطه العاديه الكابوليه (cantilever solid slab
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 ديسمبر 2010)

وهذه تفصيله فى البلاطه اللاكمريه ( Flat Slab) لرفق المناسيب فى البلاطه نفسها


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 ديسمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> ومن الخطأ عمل شوك البلاطه اللاكمريه الكابوليه (Cnatilever Flat Slab)حيث لامعنى لها فى وجود الحديد السفلى للبلاطه فيكفى عمل الحديد العلوى فقط




الخطأ هو وضع الشوك بالإضافة للتسليح السفلي ولكن إذا تم عمل الشوك فقط فهو أفضل بالنسبة لل Deflection وبالنسبة لل Bond خاصةً في البلاطات ذات السمك الكبير نسبياً (30سم او أكثر)


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ أحبك فى الله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> الخطأ هو وضع الشوك بالإضافة للتسليح السفلي ولكن إذا تم عمل الشوك فقط فهو أفضل بالنسبة لل deflection وبالنسبة لل bond خاصةً في البلاطات ذات السمك الكبير نسبياً (30سم او أكثر)


هذا الكلام صحيح اذا كان مسطح الحديد العلوى فى المتر أكبر من مسطح الحديد السفلى فى المتر ولكن غالبا فى البلاطه اللاكمريه يكون الحديد العلوى للشبكه أقل فى المساحه فى المتر من الحديد السفلى لانه حديد يتم وضعه أساسا لمقاومه الزحف والانكماش 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## نجانجا (11 مايو 2011)

الموضوع القيم ده وقف ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## alaa_ce (12 مايو 2011)

موضوع رائع نرجو الاستمرار


----------



## eng_sabba7 (12 مايو 2011)

سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## boushy (12 مايو 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## ahmed arfa (13 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*
موضوع رائع 
وقف ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## omer_d (13 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## م عبدالله محمد (6 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نجانجا (7 يوليو 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وهذه تقصيله لهبوط الحمام فى البلاطه اللاكمريه


\
انا عاوز دى كاااااااااااااد


----------



## احمد سكولز (7 يوليو 2011)

تحياتى لك مهندس اسامة وللأخوة المهندسين الافاضل على المشاركات القيمة


----------



## hamada_top1 (8 يوليو 2011)

الموضوع يبقي رائع اكتر لما الناس تتفاعل و ترفع و تشارك في صور للتفاصيل 
*تحياتى لك مهندس اسامة علي المجهود الرائع *


----------



## hamada_top1 (8 يوليو 2011)

ملف اوتوكاد مرفق للبشه به الكثير من التفاصيل الهامه


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (21 سبتمبر 2012)

بلاطة كابولي سولد بها تهبيط عن السقف المجاور هل في التصميم نعتبرها منفصلة ام ان الشوكة اذا نفذت كما ادرجتها بالصورة تحقق الأستمرارية و هل نأخذ مرة و نصف طول الكابولي للمسار 1 2 3 ام 1 4 5 6 1 2 3 

ادعو جميع الزملاء لتفعيل هذا الموضوع لأهميته


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 سبتمبر 2012)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> بلاطة كابولي سولد بها تهبيط عن السقف المجاور هل في التصميم نعتبرها منفصلة ام ان الشوكة اذا نفذت كما ادرجتها بالصورة تحقق الأستمرارية و هل نأخذ مرة و نصف طول الكابولي للمسار 1 2 3 ام 1 4 5 6 1 2 3
> 
> ادعو جميع الزملاء لتفعيل هذا الموضوع لأهميته
> 
> ...


اشكر أختنا القديره المهندسه أقرأ وارتقى على اعادة النشاط الى ملتقى المهندسين العرب ولكن لى ملاحظه على التفصيله السابقه وهى أنه لابد وأن يكون سمك البلاطه العاديه خلف بلاطة الحمام = 16 سم وهى نفس سمك البلاطه الكابوليه على اعتبار أن العزوم على الكابولى والتى تم تصميم قطاع وتسليح الكابولى هى بنفس القيمه على البلاطه خلف هذا الكابولى كما يلى 



لذلك وجب التنويه 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## hos1989 (12 يناير 2013)

نرجو اعادة رفع الصور لانها غير ظاهرة


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (4 يناير 2015)

يا ليت عمل ابديت للصور و التفاصيل .. موضوع مهم


----------



## محمد19775 (3 يوليو 2017)

*مشاركة مميزة ، طلب اعادة الرفع للمرفقات*

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس / اسامة 
لكن لو تكرمت برفع ما تستطيعه من تفصيلات مرة اخرى لانها جميعها لا تظهر ، ربما لان المشاركة قديمة 
فلا اتمكن من التحميل و لا تظهر


----------



## محمد19775 (12 ديسمبر 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا لكن الصور القديمة لا تظهر


----------



## koko2lolo (14 ديسمبر 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

